# How should I set up my shop?



## Real Dreamz (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi all, I am in the process of establishing my clothing brand and I want to know what the best and most practical route of selling T-shirts is. I have an account with Spreadshirt and plan on using them to print my designs. They provide me with their own store, but it must have a .spreadshirt in the URL and it is quite generic, both of which I do not like. 

I do not know code and I don't have thousands of dollars to pay a web designer to create my site, so what would be my best option for creating my own site with Spreadshirt's products? I am registered with GoDaddy and know how to buy domains, but that doesn't make my shop any more appealing. I've read in some other posts about BigCartel and Shopify, would those apply to my situation? Thanks.


----------



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Greg, not sure why no one has bothered to offer you any direction here, but I'll give it a go.

For someone without web design experience (like myself) Bigcartel looks to be a good starting point. I have an account there I am working on and it is pretty simple to set up and control. The only thing I have not gotten a good grasp on is how to implement other themes that other users have created for a different shop look.

Shopify and/or other wordpress ecommerce sites look to be good solutions as well. Each will require a little playing around to figure out what options produce what result for you, but all in all pretty novice friendly.

Good luck with your shop!


----------



## Real Dreamz (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply jogador. I checked out BigCartel, but I'm still not clear if that is what I'm looking for. As I stated earlier, I am using Spreadshirt to make my t-shirts, so would that work with BigCartel? 

I'm confused, and I don't see much help on their website regarding my situation. Ideally, I would like to sell my Spreadshirt products through a custom website, and I'm not sure if that is what BigCartel is for. Thanks.


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

Are you looking for a fulfillment service because Bigcartel isn't that. With Bigcartel you basically pick a plan and design your store and upload your product pics. I use Bigcartel and like it.


----------



## articsigns (Aug 26, 2010)

These sites are so easy to setup some places set them up for free and there are lots of free templates to set up easily you will need to have a play though. I would never pay that kind of money for Bigcartel when the only payment system is Paypal. if you use just paypal you could set up a single page or more with just photos and code numbers and ask the buyer to make payment to your paypal address simples!!!

Never would pay £360 a year for a basic site you could have for free  just my opinion


----------



## articsigns (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh heres examples 
35 Free High-Quality E-Commerce Templates - Smashing Magazine


----------



## Real Dreamz (Sep 20, 2010)

peightal said:


> Are you looking for a fulfillment service because Bigcartel isn't that. With Bigcartel you basically pick a plan and design your store and upload your product pics. I use Bigcartel and like it.


I have a fullfillment service already with Spreadshirt. I just want a way to create a good looking shop while still using Spreadshirt as my fullfillment service. In other words, I want to link my spreadshirt products into my own customized website, but I don't know much HTML.

Spreadshirt has their own shops, but they are very generic and must include spreadshirt in the url, which I don't like.


----------



## articsigns (Aug 26, 2010)

Real Dreamz said:


> I have a fullfillment service already with Spreadshirt. I just want a way to create a good looking shop while still using Spreadshirt as my fullfillment service. In other words, I want to link my spreadshirt products into my own customized website, but I don't know much HTML.
> 
> Spreadshirt has their own shops, but they are very generic and must include spreadshirt in the url, which I don't like.


Your best bet is to ask spreadshirt If they can give you details on customising. I'm sure they would. I have never dealt or heard of them but at the very least you should be able to be supples the direct link which you could link to from your own pictures. Regards


----------



## GeeFo (Mar 10, 2009)

It's difficult because paying a designer is very price, doing it yourself is very difficult, and not having your own url sucks.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

articsigns said:


> Your best bet is to ask spreadshirt If they can give you details on customising. I'm sure they would. I have never dealt or heard of them but at the very least you should be able to be supples the direct link which you could link to from your own pictures. Regards


I have not heard of Spreadshirt previously but I pulled up their website and they do allow what they call partner sites which will allow you to design your own site and link it to the spreadshirt site. They offer templates and work with you on linking. It seems that would be the simplest for you. Here is a link to their partnership page. Partnerships

I didn't look close enough to see what the charge might be.


----------

